# Fiat LW Base Vehicle Side Sliding Door & Fly Screens



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again

For those of you with the Fiat base vehicles & side sliding door. What do you do regarding keeping them flying insect pests ie flies midges etc out of your motorhome when you want the slider door open on a nice summers day/evening. We have a Timberland Freedom 2 and the rail of the slider door mechinism curves round one end & also has a bar at the top which means the usual method I have used on our other motorhomes which used ie a tension net curtain pole and weighted net curtains wont be any use.

Has any one managed to sort this problem & if so how?

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

Hello again


Are there no Fiat LWB panel van conversion owners out there who have sorted the flyscreen problem for the slider door or do you all keep the door shut as we do.


Motorhomer


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Mines not a Fiat but a Peugeot. We tend to put those big anti midge type candles in the door.

With regards to fitting a curtain, it would be an easy task to fit a hook either side the top of the door to stretch a length of curtain wire between them. Yes the door mechanism may foul it when closing the door, so … well take it down and put it away when the door is closed. It would probably be better to mount it on the outside of the door frame as when hung inside, the curtain will fall away from the side of the van due to the van walls not being vertical.

Job done


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Being a Star Trek fan off and on, I shall have to look into erecting a Level 5 force field.

Or maybe spin a laser pointer around to blind the bu.......

I think a past lovely admin lady we had had the right idea. She was against unnatural chemicals on principle, so instead of flyspray in the office she became an amazing shot with rubber bands. Seemed good fun to me.

Dave
PS Haven't thought about it. If the problem is that bad, yes, we keep it shut.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,

On our old Autosleeper symphony we took the curtain that ran across the side door off as we never used it. The curtain rail was curved to the shape of the upper sliding door mechanism, we bought some black netting (easier to see out than white) that was weighted at the bottom from a local store and Judy sewed in a thingy at the top so it fitted in the curtain rail, i then fitted pop studs to hold it in position. Total cost about a tenner. This worked quite well, the only fiddly bit was having to keep undoing it to get in and out. Maybe you could contact A/Sleepers to see if they can supply the curtain rail if there isn't one fitted to yours.

Failing this I know that www.reimo.co.uk used to sell a similar netting arrangement for the VW campers with a zip down the middle and secured at each end with velcro, so might be worth giving them a call to see if they do one for the ducato, no doubt it will be expensive though.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomer wrote,

"For those of you with the Fiat base vehicles & side sliding door. What do you do regarding keeping them flying insect pests ie flies midges etc out of your motorhome when you want the slider door open on a nice summers day/evening. We have a Timberland Freedom 2 and the rail of the slider door mechinism curves round one end & also has a bar at the top which means the usual method I have used on our other motorhomes which used ie a tension net curtain pole and weighted net curtains wont be any use. 

Has any one managed to sort this problem & if so how"

Elizabeth,

I've only just picked this one up,

Maureen has made a two piece screen that does the job reasonably well. We used it quite a lot on our last trip. it has it's drawbacks of course one being you can't completely close the sliding door when it's in situ.

You will need to view it and make notes as it's too complected to describe on line.

The rear entrance fly screen was very easy to make and causes no problems at all. The thermal blind fits the same way for our winter travels.

Regards to George.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello & thank you for the replies. 

I have only just seen these posts what with being away in June & not being able to get posts since last visit for so long after the site crash. So thank you all for any help given . I will be looking into the things suggested when I have some free time which seems to be very little just lately

At the moment Timberland have put a a curtain rail up which can be removed ie its attached with velcro but we have not sorted the fly screen situation yet other than a net curtain with weights acoss the rear so that we can have the rear doors open at least. Other things became more important & our France trip had to be postponed twice because of Georges ' health problems. We should be there now if we had been able to travel when planned. Never mind we WILL get there eventually.
So any more ideas out there would be gratefully welcomed. Why cant the slider oping be like the Ford was.

Thanks again 

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Motorhomer wrote,
> 
> "For those of you with the Fiat base vehicles & side sliding door. What do you do regarding keeping them flying insect pests ie flies midges etc out of your motorhome when you want the slider door open on a nice summers day/evening. We have a Timberland Freedom 2 and the rail of the slider door mechinism curves round one end & also has a bar at the top which means the usual method I have used on our other motorhomes which used ie a tension net curtain pole and weighted net curtains wont be any use.
> 
> ...


Hello Don,

Thanks for your reply,

We would love to take up the offer of a peek as to how Maureen has acheived this slider arrangement as I have racked my brains for ideas but come up with nought. Our paths have not crossed this year have they?. We were in Hull in June to visit Georges sister and Timberland on the way. Will you be at the Beverley meet in September or are you on your travels again. We will be there.

Dont suppose you have any piccies of how this screen is fixed have you?

Thnks again

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth,

It's not something that you can take pictures of really. You will need to look at it and make a few notes. One piece is very simple , it just velcros and hangs in place with a weight. The other one which we use to get in and out of the van is very difficult to explain.

We won't be at the Beverly meet as we are off to OZ on the 22 August and don't get back until the 6 October.

We've just had the second habitation check done on the van and the shower tray had to be replaced, it was flexing in one corner. It was lack of sticky stuff in the first place.

All we have to do now is to find some body to service the fridge, it's been running on gas for most of our trips. 

Regards

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> It's not something that you can take pictures of really. You will need to look at it and make a few notes. One piece is very simple , it just velcros and hangs in place with a weight. The other one which we use to get in and out of the van is very difficult to explain.
> 
> ...


Hello Don.

Never mind we will catch up somewhere no doubt & I hopefully will get these screens.sorted somehow sometime. We wont now be at the other sites meet in Oxford either as hopefully we will be in France. George has the all clear to travel & now drive again. We have managed to get medical insurance for us both now & Norfolk Line have changed our booking twice without charge even though we now go in the peak season.

Have a good trip to OZ.

Elizabeth


----------



## 95798 (Jul 20, 2005)

velcro hook and loop fastener is an option, attach it to the caravan via a self-adhesive version and attach the other side to a net with the sew-on type, then you can stick up a net and take it down again with ease?


----------



## wenpas (May 4, 2013)

I was at the NEC motorhome show last week and a van with sliding door had a fitted fly screen which had just been installed and they will apparently be available from January 2015, but I didn't get the makers details.


----------

